# Jinma 284LE Running Hot??



## runningcrazy

I have a Jinma 284LE 2006 Model has right at 467Hrs on it, bought it used in Dec 2011 with 430Hrs on it. 
The past 2 days I've ran it pulling a 4' disk with about a extra 300lbs on top of the disk for weight, according to the temperature gauge "after market one" once it hits about 200-220 degrees the coolent starts spewing out of the overflow cap? Am I overlooking the temperature here? 

I did about a week ago add a little bit of water to the radiator "when I looked into the radiator I couldn't see antifreeze, so I added probably 2 quarts ish, now everytime it reachs around the 200 degree mark it starts spewing out. Is this just a issue of I added too much into the radiator or is there something else going on here? I did clean out the air filter and check the screen in front on the radiator and both are clear. 

I really don't know where to go from here. I'm thinking maybe I should flush the cooling system, but not sure if that will just be wasting my time or not. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## powder

Same thing happened to me when running a heavier type disk. I've found that the fins can get plugged easy. Still havent found a way around it though.


----------



## ftorleans1

Also, You may have a sticking Thermostat. Do check the radiator fins and cores, but do keep an eye on the thermostat. Have you tried filling the radiator to "NEAR" top, started the engine and waited for it to warm up. If you fill the radiator to "NEAR" top, you will see it rise as the engine warms and then drop as the thermostat opens. 

Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------



## pogobill

ftorleans1 may be on to something. If you are checking the rad coolant with the cap off, also observe if the coolant is bubbling and puffing smoke out of the bubbles. If this is the case, your head gasket is leaking, or your cylinder head may be cracked. I know that our cat 3406 runs about 180 F but if it hits 220 F your looking to crack a head, which will cause overheating.

Also, use the recommended mixture of water and antifreeze/coolant for your unit. Water just doesn't cut it anymore.

When cleaning the rad, go easy so you don't bend or flatten any of the fins, this will make matters worse.

Cheers, and good luck with solving your problem


----------



## runningcrazy

Thanks guys I'll definately check all that tomorrow when I get home. I have observed the water level and haven't noticed it bubbling or smoking, but I also haven't see it get lower as the thermostat opens up either. 

Does anyone know what the proper mixture of water and antifreeze is?


----------



## ftorleans1

You should be able to feel the upper radiator hose get noticably warmer when the thermostat opens if it is operating properly. As for the anti-freeze ratio, if you live in a very cold area, the minimum dilution will be 60% anti-freeze to 40% water. The max. ratio would be 40% anti-freeze to 60% water. The norm is 50-50. Keep in mind, not only does anti-freeze keep the system from freezing in the winter, it also cuts down on rust within the system. One more note, for best protection of your cooling system, do not use hard water. Hard water will kill your cooling system just as it kills the water pipes within a home. If you are running off of well water and not sure of its mineral content, use Distilled water in your cooling system.


----------



## byronlj

No one mentioned the cap. See if there is a number stamped on the cap. At that temperature the cap will release pressure to protect the system. You do need to have a cap that is working properly to build up pressure in the system. When you pressurize the system it increases the boiling point of the coolant to minimize boiling. I would also check that the cap is the correct one for your application in the owners or parts manual.
Dave


----------



## sarge1572

I have a 284LE also. I've noticed the temp climb on warm to hot days when I'm making it "work". I think the radiator is too small for this model is all. I do the same job, under the same conditions, with my 1050 John Deere without a hickup. If you're handy you could add a couple of automotive automatic transmission coolers to increase cooling capacity or an electric fan to increase airflow through the radiator. 

Someone mentioned keeping the "fins" clean. This is a big problem if your in a grassy/weedy environment. With the engine off I run water withOUT a spray nozzle through the radiator spraying from the engine side to wash the bits trapped that get sucked in, just using my thumb to increase the spray. Like it was mentioned, these are kind of fragile so a heavy spray can bend the fins. 

Make sure you have the grass shield that is a screen that slides in front of the radiator to keep help keep junk out of the fins, and that the screen is clean.

Jeff


----------



## biggerten

Look around for Final Charge coolant (the premixed 50/50). Some Wally Worlds have it, but it shouldn't be too hard to find. It has additives to prevent cavitation damage to the sleeves in your engine, diesels with wet sleeves need this protection. As Tommy from Affordable says, make sure the fins are clean, and they are delicate, no power washing!. Flushing is an excellent idea before adding the new coolant.


----------



## runningcrazy

Think I finally got this issue resolved. I spent almost 2hrs with a air blower gun and a water hose to help dislodge all the accumulated dirt grass seed and other assorted garbage. I also replaced the air filter, I spent 4hrs bush hogging the other day and the temp never climbed higher than 180.


----------



## Halifax

Runningcrazy glad you cleaned it out. Yours is a year older than mine. The radiator cap and thermostat numbers I have somewhere. I think they were Napa versions. Hope the previous owner checked the head torq at the 100 hr mark. Been working the devil out of mine lately. Blow out the radiator with air after any mowing and you will be good.


----------



## Southfulton52

I have a jinma 254, y385t engine. Needing a new radiator. Anyone have any alternatives to replacing it with something easier to find? Or would my best bet be to bite the bullet and spend the $400 plus dollars and buy a new one? I just wasnt sure if there was a similar sized one I could get at my auto parts store maybe a little cheaper?


----------



## pogobill

Have you talked to a rad shop about repairing the rad you have? How bad is it? A rad for mine is $650.00 plus, and I had my repaired for $60.00! It looks brand new and it does not leak any more!


----------



## Southfulton52

I did pull the radiator and take it to a shop, it has a crack in it, they tried to braze it but it didnt work, the leak is on a corner by the fins. Tough spot to braze I'd guess. So when I had it out I thought about just running to the auto parts store and seeing if they had anything close to the same size. But i talked myself out of it.


----------



## pogobill

You may have to talk yourself back into it! A leaky rad is a pain in the butt.


----------

